# Days till spring!



## Sundancers

22 days!!!

And I'm counting ...


----------



## rob

cant wait to see the back of winter


----------



## UncleJoe

My potatoes have nice long sprouts and are just icthin' to get in the ground.


----------



## Apyl

I cant wait !


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Dear lord, I need to move. We have months of winter still.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Did you actually get winter this year? We have flowers in full bloom already, trees sprouting that shouldn't be.


----------



## Sundancers

We had a very short lived ice storm to hit this morning but now were have moved up to 35 and a cold rain.

We have not had much snow this year but that is normal. Some years we get snow, some little to none. (Life in the foot hills )


----------



## rob

cant wait for warm days. and the chance to get some seeds on the go


----------



## kaufranc

Me too Rob! I wanna do yard work! I hate this snow and cold!


----------



## Nate

I'm with Austin! Buttercups everywhere and Bradford trees already blooming!!!! Also killed a small chicken snake yesterday near the barn!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Above freezing temps and sunshine today. John Denver plays in my head....,


----------



## Sundancers

kahiltna_flock said:


> Above freezing temps and sunshine today. John Denver plays in my head....,


When I think John Denver, I think of Country Roads (Country Roads, take me home To the place I belong West Virginia)

Mom said they got a nice amount of snow and ice ... at home today.


----------



## fuzziebutt

56 and breezy here today!!


----------



## Apyl

So many people with spring weather already, make me kinda jelous lol . It's snowing as we speak. We've already got a foot on the ground that hasnt melted, the ducks kiddie ppols are completely covered, cant even see the rims. It snows here at least twice a week . I'm crossing my fingers that things start melting in the next few weeks, DH needs to getout fishing lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Nate said:


> I'm with Austin! Buttercups everywhere and Bradford trees already blooming!!!! Also killed a small chicken snake yesterday near the barn!


I've started seeing the snakes around my neighborhood. They can get pretty bad.


----------



## 7chicks

No Spring for me for a long while yet. Mother Nature doesn't seem to know when enough is enough apparently. Snow banks are twice as high now since I took this pic last week.


----------



## fuzziebutt

7chicks said:


> No Spring for me for a long while yet. Mother Nature doesn't seem to know when enough is enough apparently. Snow banks are twice as high now since I took this pic last week.


Bless their little feathers!!! They will be glad when Spring comes!


----------



## 7chicks

Yes they will be.  Hubby plowed a big portion of the back yard by their coop again this past weekend. They were loving every minute of running around. Back to heavy, wet, lake effect snow today. How many more days till Spring? Mr. Groundhog said we could have Spring early this year ...


----------



## Sundancers

20 days, 7 hours remain till Spring!


----------



## Mamachickof14

Here in New York we are waiting so patiently for *SPRING*! My hubby surprised me with 6 tiny, tiny, Plymouth Barred Rock babies! Now thats a sign of Spring! Can't wait to get outside and dig in the dirt! Today............. rain, snow and just darn cold!  Seen some ***** willows coming out! My aunt saw a couple blue birds checking out a bird house! No Robins yet?? Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14

What happen with the ***** willows? I didn't push *****?


----------



## Energyvet

I'm in NJ and we've had Robins for about two weeks already. It's not been colder than 40. I'm already seeing snow drops and the daffodils and tulips and crocuses are already doing their shoots thing.


----------



## Mamachickof14

Can I say kitty willows? It wouldn't let me type the other? Never had that happen??? Jen


----------



## 7chicks

Mamachickof14 said:


> Can I say kitty willows? It wouldn't let me type the other? Never had that happen??? Jen


That's funny!


----------



## Energyvet

*****willows........nope. Won't work for me either. Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Haha, that is funny.i like kitty willows....


----------



## Roslyn

I still have Juncos at my bird feeders, so no Spring yet. I haven't seen any Robins, but the Mourning Doves are picking up in numbers. I have nothing in the gardens, but my little Strawberry plants are still green and I have three little patches of catnip that stayed through the cold, freezing and snow. The cat only goes out on nicer, dryer days so I usually pick a leaf or two and bring it inside. Catnip and Sweet Annie took off last year and I may have to pull them out as a weed this year!!

I do have some Fairy Potatoes sprouting in the front of the house, but nothing else.


----------



## kaufranc

Roslyn , I am curious what a Fairy Potato is? Can you take a picture?


----------



## RiverOtter54

In idaho we have 4 seasons....winter...still winter....more winter....and potholes!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

It's snowing again today, but we are supposed to get into the 30's again today. Hopefully no accumulation.


----------



## 7chicks

Storming like a bugger again today since I got up at 6 a.m. Its 3:30 p.m. now and its still nasty out. Oh Spring, where art thou?


----------



## Roslyn

First, Fairy Potato is my term for these lovely little wildflowers. They are some of the first things to sprout in the late winter and look like a tiny version of crocus coming up in the garden beds and all over the lawn. They all come from a center and the leaves look like thick grass with a stripe in the center. I found this lovely photo of the tiny flowers that come on in late Spring. They are just the prettiest flower dotting the lawn!

Over the last years since I first noticed them in my lawn I have tried to find a nailed down positive ID, but the most I have to go on is my husband calls them "Indian Potatoes" because he learned about them in Boy Scouts as having a tiny, but edible tuber. If you google Indian Potatoes you get recipes and a vine that has an edible tuber, but not a little white flower.

So, until I find a definitive name, I have called them Fairy Potatoes, they are the sweetest little flower, only about 3 inches tall.


----------



## 7chicks

Pretty! It'll be a good month and a half before we remotely see anything Spring like here. I guess Mother Nature likes it here too much.


----------



## Energyvet

RiverOtter54 said:


> In idaho we have 4 seasons....winter...still winter....more winter....and potholes!


They look like Eidelweiss? I know they grow high up in the mountains in the snow. The story was that if a man truly loved you, he would climb the mountain to pick you some Eidelweiss. That was true love.


----------



## Sundancers

16 days, 22 hours remain till Spring ...


----------



## Sundancers

12 days ta go!!!


----------



## RiverOtter54

Doing the hurry springtime dance!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We're getting the start of our rain. I hope it holds out!


----------



## farmhand

Picture taken yesterday from the land of the fruits & nuts.


----------



## 7chicks

Very pretty farmhand! We won't see that here until June. sigh Such a long wait yet ...


----------



## OliviaE

I took this last year....pear tree blossoms


----------



## 7chicks

Pretty OlivaE. We're in for up to 9 inches of snow between late tonight and tomorrow. Raining off and on today. You can imagine what an ice rink our roads are going to be tomorrow. =(


----------



## OliviaE

Yes I can  this is in Wisconsin (I'm on vacation)


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Woke up to snow this morning and its still coming down. Let the girls out this morning and they were giving me the stink eye, like its my fault. It's snowing again!


----------



## Mamachickof14

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...here in New York it was 60* today! Down to 9 days until Spring!


----------



## 7chicks

Oh you just hush Jen!!!  OlivaE - snowing like the dickens out now. So much for all the snow that just melted earlier today from the rain ... Saw on the weather channel radar about an hour ago we are about to be getting the ice/snow mix any time now from WI. How nice of you to share!  Hey, what ah minute! Maybe my class will be cancelled tomorrow then! That would be AWESOME! Last chance to be a kid having a snow day before I'm done with college for good in a couple months. Boy I tell ya, going back to school years later after already been there done that after high school, is NOT easy! I think my brain size shrunk from the first time around to this time!


----------



## OliviaE

Haha over summer I think my brain shrinks too


----------



## fuzziebutt

74 here today. We planted the potatoes and onions Friday. Hubby is putting new line in the fishing poles... The apple tree bloomed in January, and already has leaves, the Peach tree is about to explode, the buttercups are up everywhere. 

But also here in the South, it's lightning and thundering now. It's like Spring has to fight to stay!! April was 2 years ago that over 200 people were killed in Alabama from tornadoes.


----------



## 7chicks

fuzziebutt said:


> 74 here today. We planted the potatoes and onions Friday. Hubby is putting new line in the fishing poles... The apple tree bloomed in January, and already has leaves, the Peach tree is about to explode, the buttercups are up everywhere.
> 
> But also here in the South, it's lightning and thundering now. It's like Spring has to fight to stay!! April was 2 years ago that over 200 people were killed in Alabama from tornadoes.


Well now, you hush too fuzziebutt!!!  Here I was needing 4-wheel drive just to get out of the driveway this morning!  I did notice my tulips were coming up beautifully in abundance in the garden spot against the house though despite the frozen snow today. Maybe Spring will come to my house yet ...


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Me too 7chicks, it will come....my Siberian irises are trying to poke out next to the house. The snow is still coming down but it is 32* so it is a sloppy mess.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

And, you guys have tornados, we have earthquakes. We had a 4.6 and a 5 something just this morning. Luckily they are really deep and don't do any damage. I hope this years tornado And hurricane seasons decide to not show up for you all.


----------



## farmhand

Now I know this not a flower forum, but it is a spring thread and it's spring here. Took this today on a walk.


----------



## robopetz

Pretty!....


----------



## farmhand

kahiltna_flock said:


> Woke up to snow this morning and its still coming down. Let the girls out this morning and they were giving me the stink eye, like its my fault. It's snowing again!


Now I'm going to show my age because well this reminds me of a story. Just not sure how chickens fit into it. But it's about the difference between dogs and cats. Now a dog well say, "you feed me, you pet me, you give me the warm place to sleep. You must be God!" A cat on the other hand will say, "you feed me, you pet me, you give me this warm place to sleep. I must be God!"


----------



## lilychicken

It was about 68 degrees today here in California


----------



## 7chicks

farmhand said:


> Now I know this not a flower forum, but it is a spring thread and it's spring here. Took this today on a walk.
> View attachment 5643


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Roslyn

Well, it was 60* yesterday and the Pug and I went for a stroll in the garden. My garlic is coming up very nicely, it's about 3-4 inches tall and it looks like 95-98% came up. I planted the Music variety from Wellspring Farm in NY. I also have 3 inch tall catnip here and there, and my beebalm is popping up. My comfrey is just starting to emerge with tiny little green shoots and my lilac is covered in swelling buds.

Yesterday was lovely, you could smell Spring in the air. I am ready!!!


----------



## RiverOtter54

The girls helping in the yard...was in the high 40s today!


----------



## 7chicks

RiverOtter54 said:


> The girls helping in the yard...was in the high 40s today!


Looks like they're doing a great job too!


----------



## robopetz

The blend right in. Lol


----------



## farmhand

Flowers come, and flowers go.


----------



## Sundancers

4 more days!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

A chilly 3 degrees this morning. Where is this spring you speak of?


----------



## Sundancers

kahiltna_flock said:


> A chilly 3 degrees this morning. Where is this spring you speak of?


Whoooooa!

That is not chilly, that is down right cold! 

We are a rather nice 78 right now. (windows & doors open to air the house.) I've been in the garden most of the day put in our cool weather crops.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Sundancers said:


> Whoooooa!
> 
> That is not chilly, that is down right cold!
> 
> We are a rather nice 78 right now. (windows & doors open to air the house.) I've been in the garden most of the day put in our cool weather crops.


Oh my goodness, so jealous. It did warm up to 27. I know not to expect spring just yet. It's just hard to hear of all the planting going on in other places and know I have to wait! I will survive. Our days are getting longer and longer, soon I will be gardening by the midnight sun


----------



## AlexTS113

Darn it! We just got 4 inches of snow. So much for spring for another week!
#darn


----------



## UncleJoe

Yeah, we had a fresh coating of snow/sleet today. We're looking at low to mid 30's for at least another week.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We're already seeing Blue Bonnets and butter cups. It's to early and I'm concerned we have one last freeze to kill them before the spring officially starts.


----------



## 7chicks

Austin said:


> We're already seeing Blue Bonnets and butter cups. It's to early and I'm concerned we have one last freeze to kill them before the spring officially starts.


You lucky bugger! We're in the middle of another lake effect snow storm here. Came out of class to a good 2 inches on my vehicle, walked out of Walmart a 1/2 hour later to another 2 inches.  Spring??? I don't think we're getting Spring here this year ... or at least not for a few more weeks anyway.


----------



## AlexTS113

Darn it again! My son and daughter's school was cancelled because of 6 in. of snow!


----------



## 7chicks

Roads are pretty bad here too. Had a nice 1/4" layer of ice to scrap off the blazer this morning. Darn doors were iced shut too!  Isn't Spring suppose to be here tomorrow? Maybe Mother Nature missed that memo.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We got to 93 here yesterday. We skipped spring and went right on into summer.


----------



## 7chicks

Austin said:


> We got to 93 here yesterday. We skipped spring and went right on into summer.


Hush you!  We went from 2 days of Spring right straight back to winter!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

At least we are getting sunshine. It's still cold but it's gorgeous outside. And we are up to 12 hrs and 10 minutes of daylight a day now. That is nice


----------



## Sundancers

Well ...

Spring begins with the vernal equinox at 7:02 A.M. (EDT) on March 20, 2013 in the Northern Hemisphere.

(So) Just a few more hours ta go.







The weather folks are now calling for "snow" come Friday into Saturday.























Looking to be a little on the chilly side for the next 5 days or so


----------



## UncleJoe

7chicks said:


> Hush you!  We went from 2 days of Spring right straight back to winter!


Yep. We did the same thing. mid 60's last week. Cool and damp over the weekend and 3" of snow yesterday.


----------



## 7chicks

Either the weather needs to change drastically or the Easter bunny is going to need a snowmobile to make the rounds here this year!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

first day of spring?

-1! Brings to mind the old song, springtime in Alaska it's 40 below. Luckily only -1!


----------



## Sundancers

kahiltna_flock, That -1 makes our 47 feel a lot warmer. 

Stay safe and keep warm.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Sundancers said:


> kahiltna_flock, That -1 makes our 47 feel a lot warmer.
> 
> Stay safe and keep warm.


47 is shorts weather up here!  this is "normal" for here this time if year. We don't have what you all call spring anyway. We have a few weeks we call "break-up" where the snow and ice melts rather quickly and then it is summer. That won't happen till April/early may.


----------



## Roslyn

It was 15* last night, and only 19* right now. It's funny though, all this talk of it should be warm because it's now "Spring". I grew up only about 30 minutes away from here and I can remember being dragged to Easter Sunday services in the snow. My Mother always wanted me to wear the new "light weight Spring dress" for Easter and I always threw a fit. First, I hate dresses and second, it was ALWAYS cold and usually snowy for Easter. We always did inside egg hunts at home because there was usually frost or snow outside and my mother didn't want to hide eggs outside anymore than we wanted to find them. ( oooooo, the Easter Bunny didn't want to hide the eggs outside...........)

I never saw the point of wearing a summer dress in the snow and then having to carry fancy little white shoes but wearing big heavy boots and wrapping up in coats and mittens and scarves just to take it off in church and then freeze to death during the service.

Only in adulthood am I now really keeping track of the weather each year, and most years I am in the garden by the Equinox and this year is the first year in quite a few that I think we had a winter that reminded me of my childhood winters.

The whole church thing didn't last though, by the age of 12 I was escorted out of Sunday School and asked to not return because I asked too many questions. I do remember my mother using the word "mortified" quite alot..................


----------



## OliviaE

[/QUOTE] The whole church thing didn't last though, by the age of 12 I was escorted out of Sunday School and asked to not return because I asked too many questions. I do remember my mother using the word "mortified" quite alot..................[/QUOTE]

Oh Roslyn, what r we going to


----------



## OliviaE

I meant.... What r we going to do with u


----------



## ChickenAdmin

68 and overcast. It's nice out, but a little cool considering the wind chill. I love spring!


----------



## OliviaE

Uck...right know it is 30 degrees...were is this thing called spring!


----------



## 7chicks

OliviaE said:


> Uck...right know it is 30 degrees...were is this thing called spring!


 and we're running around in sweatshirts.  No flipflops yet though. Too darned much snow!


----------



## OliviaE

7chicks said:


> and we're running around in sweatshirts.  No flipflops yet though. Too darned much snow!


Ya we don't have snow but its still not flip flop weather


----------



## Energyvet

Roslyn, I am cut from the same cloth. I told my 3rd grade teacher to "go to hell" because she was a bully. Lol. 

Be well kindred spirit. I'm glad you didn't buy into the BS! Love you, Sister!


----------



## Sundancers

Saw two snakes ... spring has sprung ...

(In our area!)


----------



## MistyV

Austin said:


> We got to 93 here yesterday. We skipped spring and went right on into summer.


This sounds like our weather, I feel bad for all those digging out of snow!


----------



## KeyMan

We are having a cold front going thru here in S. Ga. It's going to be a high of only 61 today. But up to 78 Sunday. Gotta love the snow staying up north. I saw enough snow in my early years, would be happy if I never saw it again!


----------



## 7chicks

MistyV said:


> This sounds like our weather, I feel bad for all those digging out of snow!


Me too.  I'm sick of shoveling it!


----------



## Roslyn

Energyvet said:


> Roslyn, I am cut from the same cloth. I told my 3rd grade teacher to "go to hell" because she was a bully. Lol.
> 
> Be well kindred spirit. I'm glad you didn't buy into the BS! Love you, Sister!




Thanks!! Right back at ya!!


----------



## Roslyn

7chicks said:


> Me too.  I'm sick of shoveling it!


The funny thing is, we have had a LOT of snow, but the really big ones have skirted around us. The biggest we had in one dump was 8 inches. I haven't shoveled ANY snow this year. I keep my big brooms at the back door and at the front door and I just have swept paths where I need to go. a-I think hubbie has the snow shovel in the garage and I'm too lazy to look for it and b-my shoulder tendonitis is acting up this winter and shoveling is very painful. I've been babying it to get it good enough when I'm digging in the garden this Spring (when it gets here).

The couple of times that the mailbox has needed dug out I just climbed in the 4-wheel drive sleigh and when there was no traffic I drove back and forth in front of the mailbox to make a clear path.  Beats shoveling every time!!


----------



## Energyvet

Out of the box thinking Ros! Love that!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Sigh, blizzard warning in effect.....


----------



## UncleJoe

Yeah. Another snowstorm for us on Monday.


----------



## fuzziebutt

How cold are you???


----------



## InnKeeper

I feel dazed and confused.....is this Spring Break or Christmas Break!!??

Went to bed seeing clear skies and stars. Woke up to 6 %!#^*@ inches of snow!


----------



## 7chicks

I think we flash forwarded back to winter so it would be Christmas break now. Didn't you notice Sping was a few weeks ago when it was +30 degrees? Summer followed right after at +35. You blinked didn't you!


----------



## InnKeeper

Shoot. I think I did blink. 

If I put the heat lamp outside, will it help trigger global warming and make all this winter go away??


----------



## fuzziebutt

InnKeeper said:


> Shoot. I think I did blink.
> 
> If I put the heat lamp outside, will it help trigger global warming and make all this winter go away??


Probably cause flash flooding and more rain causing in even more flash flooding. Vicious cycle. Then we'll all be bittin' in the fall about the drought. Sigh.


----------



## 7chicks

Awww, gee's fuzziebutt, thanks for bursting my momentarily hopeful bubble!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

It may have been -4 this morning, but my garden is coming along nicely!


----------



## Energyvet

kahiltna_flock said:


> It may have been -4 this morning, but my garden is coming along nicely!


Gotta love that! . You go girl!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

kahiltna_flock said:


> View attachment 6279
> 
> 
> It may have been -4 this morning, but my garden is coming along nicely!


What lighting do you use? I have a few indoor grow lights for my herbs, but they are super small and don't do much.


----------



## Josephkirk

I don't know how many days to spring, but if I find that little woodchuck I am going to choke him.


----------



## Josephkirk

Very nice.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Austin said:


> What lighting do you use? I have a few indoor grow lights for my herbs, but they are super small and don't do much.


I use the plant and aquarium bulbs in a shop light fixture. I may need to add another, my plants are going to need bigger pots soon. I started early, cabin fever, so I knew this would happen. Hubby will not be happy when the electric bill comes...


----------



## Energyvet

Full spectrum lighting. Not broad spectrum, full spectrum. It's the same for reptiles. You don't need expensive grow lights for plants or reptiles. Any full spectrum lighting will be correct. Replace it every 6 months as even if it gives off light, it will be weak and no longer effective. I have my chicks by my plants in my basement so they all get 4 foot fluorescent full spectrum lighting.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Yay, Spring!!!


----------



## farmhand

kahiltna_flock said:


> It may have been -4 this morning, but my garden is coming along nicely!


Nice garden


----------



## kahiltna_flock

farmhand said:


> Nice garden


Thank you. I usually have some sort of disaster and have to start over. So far, so good. Just running out of room!


----------



## Chickadee21st

It's funny, guess people want what they don't have. I'd LOVE to live in the snow and have beautiful Christmas'. Here in SoCal it's never below 65 (been 75 this week) .guess I can't complain although I like the different seasons


----------



## 7chicks

It gets old fast - having snow. We have maybe a foot for Christmas but January through March are our heavy snow months. Usually a few automobile deaths every year from the icy road conditions and numerous snowmobile deaths from riders that drink & ride. =(


----------



## KeyMan

I spent a few 2 month periods in Grayling Mi. back in my working days. It was always in the snow month's. TERRIBLE, AWFUL and MISERABLE weather to me. Had 20 and 30 below zero wind chill factor and COLDER! I will take this southern weather, blazing hot and all. We are having a cold front right now....it will be about 65 today. LOL Keep on shoveling and God bless ya'll. 

P.S. This is the nearest thing to snow for us right now.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

fuzziebutt said:


> Yay, Spring!!!
> 
> View attachment 6363


I don't get it, am I missing something?


----------



## Roslyn

Austin said:


> I don't get it, am I missing something?


HHmmmm, I think that _*we all*_ up here in the frozen North would just love to send some of our snow your way. 

We are very good at sharing!!!!!


----------



## InnKeeper

Austin said:


> I don't get it, am I missing something?


My kiddos built a snowman on the first day of spring here in chilly ole Ohio.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Austin said:


> We got to 93 here yesterday. We skipped spring and went right on into summer.


Are you in arizona?


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Chickadee21st said:


> It's funny, guess people want what they don't have. I'd LOVE to live in the snow and have beautiful Christmas'. Here in SoCal it's never below 65 (been 75 this week) .guess I can't complain although I like the different seasons


I love the snow. I really just get tired of it by now. It usually starts in October Nd we have it into April. Since I didnt grow up here, I know that people are getting into garden mode everywhere else and it makes me want to move!


----------



## Energyvet

Grow lights in the basement. Hehehe


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Nope I'm in Texas, that's the reason I didn't get it. 

Sorry to hear you guys are still getting snow.


----------



## 7chicks

Roslyn said:


> HHmmmm, I think that _*we all*_ up here in the frozen North would just love to send some of our snow your way.
> 
> We are very good at sharing!!!!!


You know Roslyn, I'm thinking we should road trip and crash Keith & Austin's place so we can soak up some sunshine and get away from all this snow!!!  Great this week in the mid 40's but next week is back to 20-30's for temps.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

I would live to send some snow down south, I gave plenty. I will see if Mother Nature can help out, shipping is really expensive from Alaska...you'd think we were a foreign country


----------



## RiverOtter54

Josephkirk said:


> I don't know how many days to spring, but if I find that little woodchuck I am going to choke him.


Note to self ...choked woodchuck is a sign of spring!


----------



## Energyvet

Lol. Hahahaha.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Still waiting on spring. They are forecasting snow through weds. Blech......


----------

